# Rigging a Jig Above a Slab?



## droebuck (Oct 17, 2011)

What is the best way to rig this? Do y'all use a barrel swivel or tie the jig line to the main line? How long of a leader do y'all use for the jig and how far above the slab? Do y'all use a heavier line for the jig or the same size test? What size jig works the best? Any info would be appreciated.
Thanks Donnie


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Donnie,

I've used that method for many, many years. Here's some tips that work for me:

1) I like the three-way heavy duty swivel...one way to the fly(fly not jig see #6 below), one way to the line and the third way to the slab
2) it is very important that your fly rig "stands off"....see photo. I use split rings and heavy duty barrel swivel, for this purpose. This minimizes tangles and maximizes fly action. I have never, ever lost a fly with this rigging. 
3) I prefer to use a treble hook with one hook removed...or alternatively just a single hook. This rig is so effective that the treble hooks will actually slow you down...not to mention the extra hazards associated with those trebles hanging around. 
4) the distance above the slab varies for me depending on conditions...if the fish are high low, I rig accordingly with a long leader...if concentrated then a shorter leader, say about 12 inches.
5) if you use this rig on stripers, which I do, you need to have 20 to 30 pound test fluro for your leader. Stripers will easily cut anything smaller.
6) a fly actually works much better than a jig...see attached. The weight of the jig often gets it tangled in the leader, even with the split rings set up I recommend. A near weightless fly does not. 
7) I often will use different colors, i.e chartruse on the fly and white on the slab and vice versa until or unless I find the perfect combo for a particular situation
8) I carry a box of these pre-rigged three ways with me so I can tie them on in a flash and/or change them out quickly.
9) the size of the fly should be about as pictured...and it should be tied "sparsely" if you tie them yourself and trimmed if you purchase them. 

This rig has worked spectacularly for me for many years...and in fact often works so well that I switch over to just a slab because the fly catches so many fish. Yes, doubles can actually get tiring pretty quickly, especially if we are talking about 3-5 pound stripers in the double.

I've probably forgotten something...so you are welcome to PM me with any questions.

p.s. note that all connectors are black...that's important


----------



## droebuck (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanks for all the info Meadowlark, I appreciate it. Makes sense what you said about the weight of the jig vs the fly I will give it a try next time out.


----------



## juror81 (Jul 21, 2011)

Good information. Thank you.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

That makes perfect sense using a fly instead of jig. You already have plenty of weight to get the rig down with the slab. An unweighted teaser would move more enticingly in the water and not be so prone to tangling.


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

In a pinch I use a dropper loop.


----------



## GoneFish'n (Jan 8, 2010)

I'm really interested in using this rig. Problem is where do I find the fly? Of course Academy doesn't have anything close. I'm presuming somewhere around a #7 treble hook. I've gone online at Cabela's also, but no go. Any suggestions? I'm calling it a fly, but maybe that's not the right name.
GoneFish'n
Charlie:headknock


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

I tie my own on a single hook with maribou or deer hair, but about any fly fishing catalog will have something that will work. I think color, white or chartreuse and size is most important.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

For a variety of reasons I won't go into here, I never ever fish anymore. Heck, I wouldn't know where to even start on these wintertime whites. But I do collect tackle, and just ordered some #6 dressed trebles similar to what Meadowlark pictured.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

They are widely available online. Here's one source:

http://www.roosterstackle.com/teaser-flies?zenid=912c50c1968c548ff13cbc49440d4f02

Also, clouser flies are just about perfect for this application....and you can get those at just about any place that sells flies including Academy. The clouser is arguably one of the most common widely used flies in existence.

Look for ones with strong hooks....cause a good striper will do damage otherwise.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks for sharing Meadowlark. That's a great idea I will have to try. I got tangled all the time so I never fished tandem.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I ordered from here because I watched a youtube of them making streamers:
https://villagetackle.cartloom.com/shop/category/1/eagle-claw
For some reason their site works better with Firefox than IE.
I may never get them wet, lol!
FTU in Houston would probably have some streamers that would work.


----------



## catchafish (Mar 23, 2014)

Meadowlarks way of rigging is fantastic. Another option that I have used is to tie the fly on with a Palomar knot leaving the tag end 12 to 18" long and then tie on your slab. I use 40 to 50# power pro braided line. If you are using a lighter line let say below 20# mono you will have the gill plates cut off a lot of slabs when you hook up with doubles. Check your line regularly in between the fly and slab as it will get nicks in it.


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

dropper loop


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Donnie et al,

Here's another tip...and illustrates the importance of clipping off those trebles

If you stand your tandem rig up in the boat in a rod holder, YOU WILL get hooked...unless you use something like these. I never leave home without them. Velcro snaps and you have protection...even for your biggest topwaters...and they don't get much bigger than this one.


----------



## droebuck (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanks to everyone for all the great info, can't wait to give it a try.


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Good info. Thanks


----------



## GoneFish'n (Jan 8, 2010)

Sorry to bring up this old thread again, and I'll try to keep it brief.
When I see a thread like this with real usable information, I jump in and try to do what it says.
First, I have a few of the slabs, so that's no problem. I've got 30# fluorocarbon...oops no terminal tackle that I can use, and no dressed hooks.
I found and ordered some really nice dressed hooks online, and they came in a few days later...and trying to determine the size of the swivels and connectors, of course in black was the next challenge. I searched all over, and about that time, the new BPS annual catalog came in. Yay.. got them ordered now. I ran daily tracking with the USPS following the status of my connectors. Finally they showed they were in Conroe and out for delivery. I waited for the mailman, and he comes to our house about dark, so it was an all day wait. When I went out to the mail box, no package from BPS. Grrr. Maybe tomorrow.
Ran another tracking inquiry this morning during the thunder and rain, and it said it was delivered to the mailbox yesterday at 5:45 pm. Huh? Maybe he came back later and stuck it in the mail box. It wasn't raining too bad at 5:30 this morning, so I went out and checked again. Nope.
Maybe it will show up in today's mail.
hwell:
GoneFish'n
Charlie


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Good luck on getting your lures today Charlie. I have 70 lures coming to me and they are out for delivery so maybe I will get them tomorrow. Yes They use the post office to deliver some of the orders and 2 weeks ago I received 20 jigs on a sunday. Also Orvis has some awesome stuff at the woodlands location. A little pricey but go to the kiosk and ask for the free coupon book. Good coupon for Orvis in it. Last year I got a half off for $50. Good selection of flies at Orvis.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I checked out the links *markbrumbaugh* posted above, and really like the second one. The twist cause that dropper to really stand out!


----------



## droebuck (Oct 17, 2011)

Fishing Tackle Unlimited on the Katy freeway has a good selection of flies also.


----------



## GoneFish'n (Jan 8, 2010)

Well the stuff came in the mail. I'm good to go. 
Thanks for the help guys


----------



## schoalbeast101 (Oct 23, 2014)

Guys my nephew is a really good fly tyer but he lives in Omaha Ne. If I had him make a few hundred would you guys buy them? He tied me some at Christmas on single hooks with marabou and they look awesome. Would a $1 each be fair?


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Get Nick Bullard, of Bullard's Best tackle Company to make you some. he made me some very fine just for double rigging. I forgot his 2cool handle, dbullard is his father.


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

schoalbeast101 said:


> Guys my nephew is a really good fly tyer but he lives in Omaha Ne. If I had him make a few hundred would you guys buy them? He tied me some at Christmas on single hooks with marabou and they look awesome. Would a $1 each be fair?


I would be in for 50. 
Pm me with details.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

What kinda fly are you guys looking for? I could tie something on a heavy gauge hook for pretty cheap.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

lx22f/c said:


> I would be in for 50.
> Pm me with details.


 X2


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Specifications:

1) color : chartreuse, chartreuse/white, white
2) thread: red
3) 3x strong hooks
4) tie it sparsely


----------

